# Aruba June 2012 Airfare



## tiel (Aug 9, 2011)

We're heading back to Aruba next summer after an absence of several years.  I've been looking at airfares, and they seem high...but then again, we haven't taken this trip for a long time.  We live in central PA, and usually fly out of IAD, although BWI, PHL, DCA, and MDT are possibilities.  MDT is the closest, but more often than not, the flights from/to there are long, at undesired times, and/or too expensive.

On my latest check, the best airfare IAD-AUA was $611 on United, and it was nonstop...which we would prefer.  Is this a high price?  If so, when might it start dropping?  Does anyone tend to get better fares to AUA at one of these airports over the others?

I thought about buying these tix on Orbitz...since it is nonstop AND it's from a major city to a popular destination, we'd have a chance at a refund if the price drops.  Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## lprstn (Aug 9, 2011)

It gets cheaper around oct/nov (early)


----------



## jasa (Aug 10, 2011)

I am also going to Aruba in June 2012.  I was checking fares last week and BWI was cheaper than IAD.  Two years ago when I went, I flew out of IAD and that was cheaper than BWI, but looking now, BWI is cheaper.  My fly out day this time is Friday and there are no nonstop flights, so it is roughly 500.  Two years ago it was Sat.  I think 2 years ago I paid roughly 450, booked in November for April and received money back from Orbitz.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 16, 2011)

jasa said:


> I am also going to Aruba in June 2012.  I was checking fares last week and BWI was cheaper than IAD.  Two years ago when I went, I flew out of IAD and that was cheaper than BWI, but looking now, BWI is cheaper.  My fly out day this time is Friday and there are no nonstop flights, so it is roughly 500.  Two years ago it was Sat.  I think 2 years ago I paid roughly 450, booked in November for April and received money back from Orbitz.



$450 to $500 R/T sounds about right from BWI.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 16, 2011)

We are headed to Aruba in a couple of weeks...bought our tickets Feb. of this year and we were able to snag $164 each way on Airtran. Good luck!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeni said:


> We are headed to Aruba in a couple of weeks...bought our tickets Feb. of this year and we were able to snag $164 each way on Airtran. Good luck!



What was the total cost with taxes and fees?


----------



## donnaval (Aug 17, 2011)

We're flying from Pittsburgh at the end of next month - we just snagged the exchanges a week or so ago.  At this point, there were no good fares or connections available on AirTran.  We have USAirways at about $540 pp. all in.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 23, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> What was the total cost with taxes and fees?



That included taxes and fees...we then selected to pay another $15 per person for seat selection.


----------



## sail27bill (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if this will help anyone but yesterday I was able to book airfare from June 23rd to July 2nd for next year on American Airlines for 2 to Aruba for $802.40 total round trip.  AA was offering flights each way from LGA and JFK in NY for $149 each way plus taxes.  It is the cheapest I have seen thus far from the NY area.  Hopefully someone else can benefit.

Anita


----------



## kool_kat (Aug 31, 2011)

*Atlanta to ARUBA*

We are going to Aruba next June for the first time and was able to book direct flights out of Atlanta for right at 450.00 including taxes on Delta.  They were good flights and most of us pd with miles so we were happy.


----------

